# How does a healthy betta act?



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

How often does it swim around? Are they really active? Lawson is my first betta in 10 years and I don't want to mess things up with him. Thanks.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

No, they don't really do a whole lot. Their tails make it difficult and too energy-consuming for them to swim around like most normal fish. They just tend to hang out.


----------



## thebunnyexpert (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh okay. Thanks. Mine does just that and I began to think something was wrong but I guess not.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Bettas are lazy. They always are.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine actually squeezes in my little house that is taken over by moss, that he has to lay on his side to get in. He just chills int here till he is hungry. He even runs the cories out of it, haha, they had to find a new hiding spot. In his defense, he was there first.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Eh... scoot around the tank constantly, and come to the glass when I come in the room. As he got older he slept more. The females were extremely active. Mind you they live in 60gal. tank.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Its hard to tell with Bettas as they are quite lazy fish. They are never very active and don't do a whole lot but sit at the top of the tank, they can become territorial and they might be a bit more active then but other than that they are lazy fish/


----------



## kenshinnguyen (Feb 28, 2010)

hrmm then there must be something with one of mine, he does a marathon, doing laps around the heater all the time =\


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh.. might just come down to the individual betta. Been noticing bettas as fish go have very defined personalities that vary from one to the other. Mr. Creosote was an active and very food motivated betta, liked to putz around the tank and beat on his women from time to time. As he got older he stopped beating on his women and slept more, but continued to be very food motivated. The female bettas were each different, one liked to hand around on the top and was very food motivated. One liked to hide all the time and scrounge around in the plants. the third refused to leave the the driftwood. All were very active when young but as they got older even the females slept more often too. 

I recently purchased 2 new females and both being taught to be jumpers. One is very motivated, the other would prefer to eat the normal way, but eventually jumps for her food after some coaxing. is that how you spell coaxing? coacking cotsing. coatsing... bleh.


----------

